# How do I clean my Coach bag?



## pinkrose1 (Jul 21, 2010)

I have white color coach handbag...it now has grass stains and dirt all over it. I tried to wash it with a toothbrush, soap and water and it's still there! What should I do? Should I take it to the dry cleaners? Should I put Spray and Wash on it?


----------



## Karren (Jul 21, 2010)

Originally Posted by *pinkrose1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I have white color coach handbag...it now has grass stains and dirt all over it. I tried to wash it with a toothbrush, soap and water and it's still there! What should I do? Should I take it to the dry cleaners? Should I put Spray and Wash on it? Coach sells a number of handbag cleaners... I would try one of them first. 
Here's the link Coach :: Product Care


----------



## internetchick (Jul 21, 2010)

Is it fabric or leather?


----------



## Ingrid (Jul 21, 2010)

I have a fabric coach handbag, and I am very careful with it because once it gets dirty its very hard to clean. I bought a cleaner thing from coach, it works well on small stain, but if it's a really bad stain, that thing probably won't work. maybe you can take it to the dry cleaner and see if they can do anything about it. Anyway, sometimes those cleaner thing you buy are useless and a huge rip off. I bought a pair of boots and bought a cleaner, the stupid cleaner never works, if anything it made it worse. Thats why from now on, I don't buy those anymore.


----------



## pinkrose1 (Jul 22, 2010)

it is my white colored coach handbag...


----------



## internetchick (Jul 22, 2010)

^^ Isn't that picture of a Michael Kors bag?


----------



## intheoc (Jan 29, 2012)

I purchased a coach white satin, leather, suede, and rabbit fur trimmed purse on ebay.  It was clean looking when received, but it had an odor, like cooking grease or oil.  The person who owned it must have loved fried chicken.  Anyhoo, I was so disgusted by the smell, that I got very brave, and threw it into the washing machine. I put in a few white towels with it, set it to cold, gentle cycle, and used just a little liquid detergent with a bit of liquid fabric softener right in the water.  It came out perfect!  I blew dryed the rabbit fur trim, and let the rest air-dry.  I also washed a coach tote, that was made of canvas with leather trim.  It has a stain on it, which I sprayed with Spray-n-Wash, scrubbed with a toothbrush, and threw it in the washer.  That came out great too.  The colors didn't bleed onto the white part of the canvas either. These bags are made extremely well, and I would say that if it's canvas with leather accents, it's fine to wash in the washer. The coach cleaner is worthless in my option. Hope that helped.


----------



## kateyspadey (Feb 2, 2012)

wow you are brave intheoc, I would never dream of throwing an expensive bag in the washer!  Glad it worked out for you!


----------



## BeautyFull (Jun 21, 2012)

Try to buy a cleaner for your bag to remove the dirt or check in a department store and it also available online.


----------



## carrieclark (Aug 5, 2012)

ok i have a kristin sateen hippie coach bag and it was in need of cleaning .after googling and calling the local dry cleaners which denied me,i decided to hand wash it in cool water with a little dawn non concentrated dish soap . washed it gently with a white wash cloth and rinsed good. i also rolled some hand towels and placed them inside while hanging to dry in front of my fan.. i was slightly nervous didnt want $200 bucks going down the drain . it is drying as i type this. so far all is well its shiny and looks clean. my other thought was to put in the washer but my idea if i ever do so is to wash it in its dust bag , seeing how my purse looks so far i dont think il hesistate in the future to machine wash it , hope this helps


----------



## aleeeshuh (Aug 6, 2012)

I was a manager at Coach. We recommend to use a mild soap, like dial (the white bar) and warm water. As for the liner, you can pull it out so that it can dry fully. It's hard to explain lol. But if you need help just PM me



> Originally Posted by *carrieclark* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ok i have a kristin sateen hippie coach bag and it was in need of cleaning .after googling and calling the local dry cleaners which denied me,i decided to hand wash it in cool water with a little dawn non concentrated dish soap . washed it gently with a white wash cloth and rinsed good. i also rolled some hand towels and placed them inside while hanging to dry in front of my fan.. i was slightly nervous didnt want $200 bucks going down the drain . it is drying as i type this. so far all is well its shiny and looks clean. my other thought was to put in the washer but my idea if i ever do so is to wash it in its dust bag , seeing how my purse looks so far i dont think il hesistate in the future to machine wash it , hope this helps


----------



## Rosecross (Mar 14, 2013)

I just found a YouTube video that showed a lady using a product called, Tuff Stuff.  Probably found in car products at WalMart, or Target.  Its a foaming cleaner, and she sprayed it on, let it soak in for 30 seconds, and then rubbed it with a clean white t-shirt (scrap).  She pulled the liner inside out, and did that first, but she then sprayed the sateen fabric and spot cleaned it too.  Looked great.  However, Coach has a recommended product, but its expensive. 

I'm going to use the Tuff Stuff product on mine.  Good luck.


----------



## martinsherman (Mar 19, 2013)

I have used the coach cleaning solutions before and they have worked great. Best thing is to use that product, but test a very small area first since it's a lighter shade to make sure it doesn't leave marks.

Another idea is to check with your local leather furniture store- believe it or not they sell great products for leather cleaning and restoring that might just do the trick.

Hope this help you!!


----------



## Elizabethhh (Mar 20, 2013)

Apply a small amount of cleaner using a clean soft cloth. Rub the cleaner into the leather using gentle, circular motion. It is important that you need to clean your coach bag regularly whenever you notice stain. 



I recommend keeping a package of baby wipes or a small piece of cloth in your purse.


----------



## sparklegirl (Mar 30, 2013)

This is off topic, but do any of you ladies know of any good places to sell coach bags? I have a few bags, wristlets and a wallet I know longer use but in great condition.


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 30, 2013)

Selling is more difficult because unless you can prove you bought it and it's authentic you can get your account shut down (Ebay/Amazon) on the grounds it's counterfeit. Even legit sells tend to get shut down because Coach typically doesn't allow it.


----------



## sparklegirl (Mar 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Selling is more difficult because unless you can prove you bought it and it's authentic you can get your account shut down (Ebay/Amazon) on the grounds it's counterfeit. Even legit sells tend to get shut down because Coach typically doesn't allow it.


 Interesting, thanks for letting me know! I guess I'll be taking a trip to goodwill..


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sparklegirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## sparklegirl (Mar 31, 2013)

Oh that's a good idea! Thanks!


----------



## litttodee (Apr 8, 2013)

What if I got an eyeliner stain on the outside of my bag ? What would be the easiest way to clean that ???


----------



## HunnyBun88 (Apr 14, 2013)

I _just now_ hand washed my Coach Poppy bag (orange &amp; pink tote) in the bathroom sink with laundry detergent &amp; an old tooth brush.  OMG.  It almost looks new again.  The bottom corners of my bag were so dirty they were almost black &amp; they're perfectly clean now.

I filled the sink with lukewarm water &amp; added some detergent (Original Gain), swished it around, drained water &amp; repeated then drained again.  Then I left the faucet on to trickle some water, poured out a little detergent onto the top side of the sink, dipped the tooth brush in it &amp; scrubbed at the stains, adding a little water as necessary.  After I was satisfied with the results I rinsed it several times &amp; now it's drying on a towel. 

I am so excited, because it looks so good!

I also joined this site, just so I could add my comment here.  lol


----------



## americanclassic (Apr 22, 2013)

They have consignment stores specifically for designer items  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> you might get more for it there. You could also ask your friends/sisters. my mom gives me bags she doesn't use anymore, and I give mine to my sister lol.



> Originally Posted by *sparklegirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Interesting, thanks for letting me know! I guess I'll be taking a trip to goodwill..


 
is there any way to clean the satin lining, without having to wash the whole bag? I'm pretty careless and always spill/stain the linings--I don't want to risk drying out the leather though.


----------



## jojobean (Aug 2, 2013)

you can sell old coach bags on poshmark. It's an iphone app for selling used and new designer clothing items.


----------



## HunnyBun88 (Sep 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *americanclassic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  They have consignment stores specifically for designer items  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> you might get more for it there. You could also ask your friends/sisters. my mom gives me bags she doesn't use anymore, and I give mine to my sister lol.

is there any way to clean the satin lining, without having to wash the whole bag? I'm pretty careless and always spill/stain the linings--I don't want to risk drying out the leather though. 

I tried Tuff Stuff &amp; it did not work for me.  Washing the entire bag with laundry detergent did (and it didn't dry out the leather handles).


----------



## keiramok (Sep 25, 2013)

I would suggest to bring it to professional leather bags cleaning service. Not too exp!


----------



## Christy Ramon (Oct 9, 2013)

Send to Coach asking them to clean it for you


----------



## juliapeter (Dec 5, 2013)

I have a fabric coach handbag, and I am very careful with it because once it gets dirty its very hard to clean.


----------

